# New Shell Dweller Setup Which Species??



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all, setting up a new tank and i'm not sure which species to put in it. I cant even remember the size of the tank but i think its a 20 gallon?? See attached pic.

I'm thinkin a black background, and maybe a step in the sand substrate to give a "levels" affect.

Would i be able to keep a few multies and a black cav ?

Filtration: Eheim 2006 Pick Up Internal Filter


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Just calculated the tank size

its 15 gallons approx

60cm long x 30cm wide x 34cm high


















What do you guys think?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just keep one species of shelldweller, forget the calvus. L. multifasciatus would be a good option.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

how many multies can i fit in a 10 gallon to start a colony?
would they be adversely affected by then eventually moving to a larger tank if they have already established relationships?
i would have started my own thread but most of the info is already in here.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Robchester_2000 said:


> how many multies can i fit in a 10 gallon to start a colony?


6 will give you good odds for getting males _and_ females.



Robchester_2000 said:


> would they be adversely affected by then eventually moving to a larger tank if they have already established relationships?


Naw, they are pretty resilient. All they'll look for are shells, sand and the opposite sex. :wink:



Robchester_2000 said:


> i would have started my own thread but most of the info is already in here.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

alicem said:


> Naw, they are pretty resilient. All they'll look for are shells, sand and the opposite sex. :wink:


Sounds like Florida during the winter months


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah if you fill the shells with vodka and rum, multies are just british tourists.....
(i'm an ex-pat)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Alleycat said:


> alicem said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, they are pretty resilient. All they'll look for are shells, sand and the opposite sex. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: like spring break


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, will keep the post updated when i get my shells. I'll have to ask the local LFS where i can get the right shells, seems the snail type ones are the go?? I have a heap of coral shells but they wont be able to hide in a lot of them.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yes, snail shells are good. If you can find a grocery store over there in Oz that carries escargot shells, they are cheaper here than the LFS shells. 
And just to muddy the waters... have you looked at Occcies instead of Multies?


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll hopefully find some good shells thanks for the tip. No i haven't looked at Occies but i'll take a look and see what they are...

Any other suggestions for aquascaping the 15 gallon tank aside from the shells.. more rocks ? plants?


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Just bought some shells from the local Deli, $1 AU each.. not too bad i guess. Couldn't find them in the supermarket (woolies or coles).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They look good, is the opening between 1 inch and 2 inches?

For multies, get at lest 5 shells per fish. They like them in layers as well.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they are about 1 inch opening.. roughly

What do you mean by layers? Stacking the shells?

Greedy buggers need 5 shells per fish! Far out LOL :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not think they need 5 per fish but they do like a choice of shells. Its more for the numbers you get as they breed and copy their natural environment (massive shell beds). Muties are one of the fastest breeders and can colonise areas without shells and breed under rocks etc.
In some larger well rocked communities they have been compared to cockroaches. They get everywhere.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... ure001.flv


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Nice find on the shells, that looks to be exactly what I have. I have mixxed in some cleaned shells I found at the beach but the Occies only use the ones like you have there.
And the quantity (10?) would be fine for a group of 5-6. I have read Multies like a thick layer of shells but my Occies preffer ones more spread out and burry them in the sand all but the opening. When I get bored with the look I dig them out, stir the sand and watch it all start over agian. The little buggers are butt ugly but make up for it in personality. They got spunk and it cracks me up to have a 1" fish nibble on my finger when I get close to their shell!
Here is a species article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_ocellatus.php
And a pic of one of mine...


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't say they're ugly Hoosier, they're awesome! 

Such small detail you really can't appreciate them until you're right up close looking at them, same with Multies - just white and bland from a distance, but get close and, wow cool barring, get closer and WO! amazing rainbow spectrum of iridescence!

I love those little paddle fins on the Occies.

I think Multies are the way to go for smaller tanks, and I do really enjoy them, but I miss my Occies, they are such cool fish.


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I must agree with Blairo on the occies. I have them, love them and will never give them up!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hoosiertank, your occie is a beaut! I love the blue color type you have.
Looks like he's a little irritated that you took his picture. :lol:



JBGC said:


> I'll hopefully find some good shells thanks for the tip. No i haven't looked at Occies but i'll take a look and see what they are...
> 
> Any other suggestions for aquascaping the 15 gallon tank aside from the shells.. more rocks ? plants?


Definately more rocks and you sure can use plants with multies.

I agree, mine dig under the rocks and use them as well as the shells. 
So be sure to put the rocks on the bottom of the tank with little/no sand under them.

For plants, make it easy and wedge Java fern (and anubia if you like) between the rocks.
Both will do fine with regular lights. 
They aren't "planted" in the substraight, so you don't have to worry about the multies burying them with sand.

Here's the multi side of my 40G breeder when it was divided. There is water sprite in there too. 
I have since opened the whole thing up for multies. 
Note to self... need new picts.








Alicem


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Getting there, thanks for the replies all some very interesting information. I do like the sound of the occies the personality is appealing.. how funny they bite your fingers when u go near the shells ... gold 

I tested a strip of back background you cna see at the bottom. Looks good, i'll get a piece to cover the entire back. Might get a few more rocks with some java fern attached??


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> I wouldn't say they're ugly Hoosier, they're awesome!


Lil tounge in cheek, they are one of my favorites. :thumb: 
*JBGC*: Glad to hear I'm starting to sway you... Maybe this will clinch your decision... See how she burried the shell all but the opening? Well look inside and you'll see how I know she is a she!



Or, You can also tell by her blue eyeshadow!! :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hoosier Tank said:


> blairo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say they're ugly Hoosier, they're awesome!
> ...


Yeah I got that , I was just looking for an excuse to chime in about how cool Occies are :lol:.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Heres and update.. got the black background...

next to get are more shells and some rock / lava fern.

And some fish!


----------



## dlckid (Oct 31, 2004)

go with occies. they are a little less finicky than multies and i think they are some of the best fish to keep as far as character and behavior within [/code]the colony.


----------



## ig88250 (Jun 8, 2003)

I love occies. My male shared a shell with his preferred female and also attacked me when I stuck my hand in the tank....

but 15 gallons is on the small side - they can be mean little buggers. I had 3 survive peacefully together in a 20 long with a single j. ornatus.


----------

